# DecaVol Steroid Scandal at Government Nuclear Weapons Facility



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

DecaVol Steroid Scandal at Government Nuclear Weapons Facility by Millard Baker Russ Walker, a security police officer at a high-security government nuclear weapons facility, was fired after testing positive for anabolic steroids. Walker attributes the positive steroid test to his use of the over-the-counter supplement identified as ???DecaVol??? manufactured by Advanced Muscle Science (AMS). Russ [...]

*Read More...*


----------



## TJTJ (Jul 21, 2011)

So...It works?


----------



## Ahrnold (Jul 21, 2011)

haa apparently


----------



## TJTJ (Jul 21, 2011)

Has anyone tried Advanced Muscle Science DecaVol (NorAndrostene-3b-ol, 17-one) ? looking to satck this with 1-Andro. 

Prince?


----------



## Arnold (Jul 21, 2011)

TJTJ said:


> Has anyone tried Advanced Muscle Science DecaVol (NorAndrostene-3b-ol, 17-one) ? looking to satck this with 1-Andro.
> 
> Prince?



not sure if I ever used nor andro, however you should consider stacking with *Deca-drol Max* instead.


----------



## TJTJ (Jul 21, 2011)

Prince said:


> not sure if I ever used nor andro, however you should consider stacking with *Deca-drol Max* instead.



I just might. Would 6-oxo or ATD be sufficient for PCT stacking w/1-Andro?


----------



## Arnold (Jul 21, 2011)

TJTJ said:


> I just might. Would 6-oxo or ATD be sufficient for PCT stacking w/1-Andro?



yes.

we are also coming out with 6-Bromo in about two weeks.
IronMagLabs Bodybuilding Supplements: 6-Bromo


----------

